# what kind of ph/ ppm meter do u recommend



## hoc19e (Apr 2, 2007)

what is a good meter that would be needed for me to start out with growing the bubbleponics way thanks yall


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 2, 2007)

a milawaukee ph/tds pen meter is a real good one to get but will cost about $200.Or a blue labs Truncheaon stick which shows every reading you could want for about $200


----------



## mogie (Apr 2, 2007)

The combination type meters are real handy for the convenience of being able to take both readings simultaneously, or with a single touch of a button to switch between modes. The problem IMHO with combination meters is pH sensors like to be stored in a fertilizer solution, but TDS probes like to be stored in distilled water. Storing the pH probe in plain or distilled water will damage the ph membrane, so the combination probe needs to be stored in a fertilizer solution so as not to damage the pH portion, so the TDS probe ends up being "dirty" from salt buildup. A friend has already lost one expensive probe on his Hanna from this same problem, and will only purchase "single function" pH or TDS meters in the future.


----------



## mogie (Apr 2, 2007)

I use and recommend the Hanna HI9813 Grocheck portable ph, ppm and EC meter. It is available from most larger indoor garden supply retailers for around $200. I have had one for several years and it never drifts more than .2 on the ph scale or 30ppm from the original calibration made. I keep the electrode immersed in Hanna storage solution and use a hand held trigger sprayer to clean the film and residue that accumulates on it. I feel this contributes to my consistent readings without any need for re-calibration at all. 

*Added by ~shabang~*: 
I've had the lower model waterproof Oakton pens for over 5 years with no problems. I've replaced the pH probe twice since I let it dry out too long, but I did that for piece of mind and not because it really needed it.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 2, 2007)

Hanna are nice . i got my hanna ph pen for $28 new on ebay and its pretty much right on the momey at all time


----------



## mogie (Apr 2, 2007)

*Brand new. **Champ pH Meter* The Champ pH Tester is for gardeners looking for an affordable, easy-to-use pH pen. Featuring simple 1 point calibration and long battery life, it has a range of 0 to 14 pH with an accuracy of +0.2 pH. Perfect for use in measuring and adjusting pH levels in your hydroponic nutrient solution. $53 at High Tech Garden Supply


----------



## hoc19e (Apr 3, 2007)

im prob going to go get one asap .... bought most supplies today , will be starting a grow journal soon


----------



## Tri Meter (Jan 6, 2008)

PH/PPM(EC)/Temp. Monitor. (YM-2006)


----------



## vespa17 (Jan 13, 2008)

I just put a bid on one of these: 
PH Temp CF EC TDS PPM 6 in 1 Water Meter Tester 220V - eBay (item 230212035625 end time Jan-18-08 19:43:38 PST)

Seems like a pretty good deal for under $100


----------



## email468 (Jan 13, 2008)

i have a really nice Hanna meter (the one with Cal-check) which i really like.
something i wish i had is continuously reading meter that stays in the reservoir.


----------



## unity (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I have a hanna meter as well. But I have noticed that it maxes out at 2000ppm on the .7 convertion scale. It wouldn't be a problem for the nutes since I don't think I'll have to go over, but once I add in my additives it throws me over and I do not get a reading until it drops below 2000ppm
I'm thinking of switching to the .64 conversion which will read a little lower, any ideas???

Unity


----------



## YaK (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is what I use... seems pretty nice for the all in one at 129.99 and free shipping.

HANNA HI 98129 Waterproof pH/ EC/ TDS/ °C Tester, Meter, HI98129


----------



## email468 (Jan 14, 2008)

unity said:


> Hey guys, I have a hanna meter as well. But I have noticed that it maxes out at 2000ppm on the .7 convertion scale. It wouldn't be a problem for the nutes since I don't think I'll have to go over, but once I add in my additives it throws me over and I do not get a reading until it drops below 2000ppm
> I'm thinking of switching to the .64 conversion which will read a little lower, any ideas???
> 
> Unity


take it from someone who learned the hard way ... there is no way your PPM should be over 2000!

also -- your total PPM includes any additives.


----------



## SoloGro57 (Jan 14, 2008)

YaK said:


> Here is what I use... seems pretty nice for the all in one at 129.99 and free shipping.
> 
> HANNA HI 98129 Waterproof pH/ EC/ TDS/ °C Tester, Meter, HI98129


Great price... no problems. 

Hey. We should have a shopper's forum here. Post good prices on stuff. Alert others to sales on relevant products. Reviews of retailers. Just a thought.


----------



## unity (Jan 14, 2008)

email468 said:


> take it from someone who learned the hard way ... there is no way your PPM should be over 2000!
> 
> also -- your total PPM includes any additives.


Well email, it is. My plants take up about 300-400ppm a day in 3rd week of flowering. As the water drops over night my ppm stay constant (actually drops a little, which tells me they want more food). BTW, I was told that you do not add the baseline ppm to your nutes ppm, referring to additives here. 

Like I said, I'm at about 1300-1400ppm of the .7conv. scale my addetives are usually 500ppm, but since I'm treading for a mg def. and a fe def. I shoot over 2000ppm 

No big deal as long as we pay attention to the plant, right. 
I 've seen grow diaries where people feed theyr sativas in the range of 3200ppm

Peace,
Unity


----------



## weediscool (Jan 15, 2008)

Waterproof


----------



## Kilbud (Jan 15, 2008)

Just bought it. Great price free shipping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not from Hydro store so I felt comfortable using my CC.

Thanks for the post Yak


----------



## tckfui (Jan 15, 2008)

I just orderd a truncheon from ebay for about 30 bucks... I was thinking it must be fake... then I noticed the dude I orderd from is in china... so defiently fake :/... should be here today, or tomorow though 
but the two FF mentioned, and email are the most popular brands.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 15, 2008)

SoloGro57 said:


> Great price... no problems.
> 
> Hey. We should have a shopper's forum here. Post good prices on stuff. Alert others to sales on relevant products. Reviews of retailers. Just a thought.



thats a pretty good idea... but I Dont know if RIU will do it now, hes planing on opening an nline store eventualy


----------



## YaK (Jan 15, 2008)

Kilbud said:


> Just bought it. Great price free shipping!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not from Hydro store so I felt comfortable using my CC.
> 
> Thanks for the post Yak


You are welcome... but I found that deal by reading here at RIU... actually, it may have been SoloGro57's thread, I cannot remember, but I think it was.

and I agree, we should have a shopper forum, so we can all get good prices and keep an eye out for good deals. I was so happy when I found this tri-meter with free shipping at that price.

Props to SoloGrow57


----------



## Tri Meter (Jan 21, 2008)

if you don't check PPM/EC/TDS - you're plants will die!good post tri meterOriginally Posted by Tri Meter (YM-2006) 
1. Taste/Health High TDS results in undesirable taste which could be salty, bitter, or metallic. It could also indicate the presence of toxic minerals. The EPA's rescommended maximum of TDS in water is 500mg/L (500ppm). 
2. Filter performance Test your water to make sure the filter system has a high rejection rate and know when to change your fiter(or membrane) cartridges. 
3. Hardness High TDS indicates Hard water, which causes scale buildup in pipes and valves, inhibiting performance. 
4. Aquaculture A constant level of minerals is necessary for aquatic life. The water in an aquarium should have the same levels of TDS and pH as the fish and reef's original habitat. 
5. Hydroponics TDS is the best measurement of the nutrient concentration in a hydroponic solution. 
6. Pools and Spas TDS levels must be monitored to prevent maintenance problems. 
7. Commercial/Industrial High TDS levels could impede the functions of certain applications.


----------



## Tri Meter (Jan 21, 2008)

Tri-Meter (EC(CF/TDS)/pH/Temp) Continuous Monitor 
Specifications YM-2006
I just put a bid on one of these: 
YM Instrument Co.,Ltd. - ÒÇÆ÷ËÑË÷
Seems like a pretty good deal for under $50


----------



## tckfui (Jan 21, 2008)

oh I wonder what kind of meter tri meter is going to say 
maybe a tri meter ... ... sorry, I'm a dumb ass


----------



## SoloGro57 (Jan 21, 2008)

Tri Meter said:


> Tri-Meter (EC(CF/TDS)/pH/Temp) Continuous Monitor
> Specifications YM-2006
> I just put a bid on one of these:
> YM Instrument Co.,Ltd. - ÒÇÆ÷ËÑË÷
> Seems like a pretty good deal for under $50


Somebody Ban this Spammer


----------

